# Ufficiale: Digão ai New York Red Bulls



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2012)

http://www.newyorkredbulls.com/news/2012/09/red-bulls-sign-defender-digão


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente ce lo siamo tolti dalle pelotas.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

Dai forse negli USA riuscirà a far bene.......


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

fenomeno...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Finalmente ce lo siamo tolti dalle pelotas.



Ma non era più del Milan da un po', o almeno credo.
Qualcuno può confermare?


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma non era più del Milan da un po', o almeno credo.
> Qualcuno può confermare?


Hai ragione,ero convinto che si fosse svincolato questa stagione,invece se ne è andato la scorsa.


----------



## Freddy Manson (15 Settembre 2012)

E' talmente scarso che farà panchina pure lì. Il livello della MLS è alto per lui.


----------



## Harvey (15 Settembre 2012)

Tra qualche anno lo raggiunge il fratellino...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Certo che chiappe ad essere il fratello di Kaka' e per questo prendere mln di euro o dollari senza sapere cosa sia giocare a calcio.Fortunato il ragazzo!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Sto qua è così forte che in Europa non lo vuole nessuno xD


----------



## Solo (15 Settembre 2012)

Pazzesco. Riesce a rubare stipendi ovunque. Un fenomeno.


----------



## Marilson (15 Settembre 2012)

stiamo comunque parlando di uno che gli è sempre andato bene tutto nella vita..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Non l'hanno voluto neanche al Penafiel, seconda categoria Portoghese, pazzesco, deve essere una **** immane, roba che non fa la differenza neanche al campetto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Settembre 2012)

Non giocava più da quasi due anni, ha un ginocchio spappolato e da poco si era messo a fare il procuratore.
Non capisco come una squadra possa buttare così dei soldi... secondo me è la solita "tassa" che preannuncia l'arrivo del fratello in America, a gennaio.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2012)

Premesso che ho ricordi vaghi  ma, in quel di Rimini, quel paio di volte che lo vidi, per quel livello non mi sembrava impresentabile. Poi dopo l’infortunio in Belgio, ha praticamente smesso di giocare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

maro c'è ancora qualcuno che lo prende


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Settembre 2012)

Questo qui in promozione farebbe una fatica assurda. Pazzesco di quanti soldi abbia fatto in carriera nonostante sia un cesso di dimensioni bibliche.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

After a week long trial with the Red Bulls, he impressed head coach Hans Backe with his physical prowess and ability to play technically out of the backline, and earned a contract. AHAHAAHAH


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Colpaccio


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

Bosco Leite va a far soldi negli Stati Uniti,che se ne faranno di questo cesso??


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Kakà a Gennaio a NYC?


----------



## runner (20 Settembre 2012)

tutti in ammeriga!!


----------



## Dottorm (21 Settembre 2012)

Si stanno preparando il terreno... astuti


----------



## Re Ricardo (22 Settembre 2012)

Sahin: “So che Kakà ha ricevuto diverse offerte da club turchi. So anche quale decisione prenderà per il mercato di gennaio, quando lascerà Madrid. Ma non posso rivelare nulla al momento”. 

As


----------

